# Lemon oil or not ?



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to know if lemon oil is good for preserving the sticks from cracking, and also if anyones use lemon oil and why ...

have a nice day!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This is something new to me ,carnt help with that,never heard of anyone using it.


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Cobalt,

I use lemon oil sometimes on old very dry dead stick cane in my collection and it give a very good smell but mostly a new rafreshing life.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the idea of the smell ,i suppose the acid in the lemon cleans the shank, but dont know if it would protect the wood from the elimentsI. know its good for cleaning copper


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

You must try it...!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lemon oil is works on furniture to clean and preserve if use regularly. If your sticks a finished and sealed with a varnish or a urethane It will give a luster and they will smell good. If you have finished your wood with an oil such as linseed, tung oil or a Danish oil I would refresh with the oil you used. You can use butcher block oil on a stick also. Some just use wax. You can by liquid waxes. I use Johnson and Johnson floor wax it is cheep and affective. I melt some and apply it hot/warm. Or spared it on and use a dryer or heat gun and melt it in to the wood. be carful if using a heat gun. They can burn the finish.Then buff with a stiff shoe brush. I some times use it on my carving also. I have seen some use shoe polish also. you can add some interesting color to the wood using it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am looking to finish of the imp i carved and your suggestion of boot polish seems very attractive idea so have been looking at what boot polish we have quite a bit just sat there in the garage ? so it looks like i will be doing some test pieces tommorow with it ..its something i have never tried and always looking for different finishes and ideas .thanks

Theres plenty of off cuts to use and the heat gun seems a ideal way to apply the polish so it soaks into the wood


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks CV3. My girl friend told me that I cannot put vernish on a oiled stick. But you have some great ideas. Since I'm mostly french to be sure :

I just need warm johnson & johnson liquid wax thats it...whats happen if i use the wax directly from the bottle to the stick (I mean not warm) ?...

And your ideas sounds nice to me for the she polish...thasnks again

By the way, I use buffing wax med oak on mostly of my stick. It is possible to apply vernish on a stick with wax...?

Thjanks,

Frankie.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

rootcane said:


> Thanks CV3. My girl friend told me that I cannot put vernish on a oiled stick. But you have some great ideas. Since I'm mostly french to be sure :
> I just need warm johnson & johnson liquid wax thats it...whats happen if i use the wax directly from the bottle to the stick (I mean not warm) ?...
> And your ideas sounds nice to me for the she polish...thasnks again
> By the way, I use buffing wax med oak on mostly of my stick. It is possible to apply vernish on a stick with wax...?
> ...


Hi Frankie. 
Your girl friend is correct varnish over oil as a rule is not a good finish. The johnson and Johnson floor wax I use is a can paste wax. But the answer to your question is yes. When you are applying most any wax from the can or bottle to a stick it can build up in imperfection or small cracks and in the bark if you do not strip the bark. In that case a hair dryer works well to melt the build up and smooth out your wax. Let it dry well then buff.


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

I will buy the Johnson can paste wax and try it with the hair dryer. I'm very possitive about the idea, thanks.


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

SHOE SHINE DARK BROWN !!!!! WOW...amazing finish and luster on my stick...thanks Cobalt. I use med brown also and neutral to give this high glossy finish. Youy must try to beleive it!



CV3 said:


> Lemon oil is works on furniture to clean and preserve if use regularly. If your sticks a finished and sealed with a varnish or a urethane It will give a luster and they will smell good. If you have finished your wood with an oil such as linseed, tung oil or a Danish oil I would refresh with the oil you used. You can use butcher block oil on a stick also. Some just use wax. You can by liquid waxes. I use Johnson and Johnson floor wax it is cheep and affective. I melt some and apply it hot/warm. Or spared it on and use a dryer or heat gun and melt it in to the wood. be carful if using a heat gun. They can burn the finish.Then buff with a stiff shoe brush. I some times use it on my carving also. I have seen some use shoe polish also. you can add some interesting color to the wood using it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You should credit CV3 for that it was on his suggestion i tried it out ,pretty good eh


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

CV3 THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....LOL :stuff:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

have you a pic. of it? be good to see it


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyones!,

Here a stick with Dark brown shoe polish on it. I've try something on the burl....I will post a few of my stick later just curious to have your comment, even if I have no talent in carving.....

Frank.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Almost looks like a shrunken head with a bow tie!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Indeed! I'll try to add some dog's hair and post another pic. Have a nice day!,

Frank.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

weird but fun


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am pretty sure i know him lol


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

I think he need some tooth paste.....lol :startle:


----------

